
Where do you host your API? - bochoh
Looking for reliable and cost-effective ways to host &#x2F; deploy APIs in 2019.
======
jonnypotty
Wherever my boss thinks of first

~~~
bochoh
Thanks an unfortunate reality that hits too close to home

------
verdverm
Google Cloud, GKE

------
avoidwork
azure vms with accelerated networking

